# Ferrari of Ontario Pics - MC12, F430, F40 etc



## Titanboy_24 (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

I made a trip out to Ferrari of Ontario today. I was surprised to see a brand new F430 sitting in the showroom as well as a MC12, F40 and 333SP. Dealership lighting isn't great, but I did my best! Any comments are welcomed.

Enjoy,

Lucas

http://givemealook.com/ipw-web/gallery/album385


----------



## Slvr e39 (Mar 31, 2005)

kinda weird, a dealership in LA i went to had a silver f-430, f40, mc12, and f50. pretty similar


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

Just curious, did you just drive to the dealership and go inside and take pictures? Do the people there let you do that, or did they think that you are a potential buyer?


----------



## Slvr e39 (Mar 31, 2005)

i asked them if I could and they said yes. I am 18 y/o, i dont look like a potential buyer, but the people were really cool working in there. Maybe they thought I was pro or something with my huge digital SLR.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Thanks for the great pics.

I have always found the Ferrari dealerships I have visited to be very friendly towards window shoppers like myself.


----------

